

New Leaked Documents Reveal NSA Datamining Program Called "Boundless Informant" - finkin1
http://www.dailypolicyjournal.com/glenn-greenwald-on-fire-breaks-story-on-top-secret-metadata-mining-program-called-boundless-informant/

======
driverdan
Pure blogspam. Here's the original article.

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/08/nsa-boundless-
in...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/08/nsa-boundless-informant-
global-datamining)

